# German Blue Rams fighting



## KotR (May 6, 2010)

I have two German blue rams (a male and a female) and they're fighting.

I had originally got the female with a different male at the same time, but I lost that male to ich. Now with the new male, she's chasing him out of her territory.

I've tried rearranging the tank, I've just added a new hiding place, and right now I've isolated the female so that that male can acquaint himself with the tank.

Do you guys have any advice for that, or should I set up a new tank, transfer them in together, and then transfer them back to my main tank later?


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

try a divider, so the two fish can see eachother. If I understand you correctly, you are trying to replace the old male with a new one and the female isn't that in to it and the two of the them are treating eachother like intruders. Maybe a divider can get the fish used to eachother.


----------



## KotR (May 6, 2010)

hmm. good idea. I'll try that.


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

could also try re-arranging the tank so the territory seems new to both fish. I have heard this can work in situations like you describe.


----------



## Blair917 (May 10, 2010)

I think rearranging the aquarium should work, thats what I did when I introduced a third ack Dempsey into my tank a few years ago. I put a second female in the tank and the original 2 were fighting him so i isolated her, rearranged all the rocks and put her in and it was okay. I haven't done it but I heard that you can also turn the temperature down a little and it will help to reduce the aggressiveness, even if you just did it for a few introductory days.  good luck


----------

